# [ASROCK] Dr. Debug Code 00



## chyco (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich habe seit neustem das problem,  das mein bildschirm beim booten schwarz bleibt und der dvd brenner sich nicht mehr rausfahren laest. Es handelt sich um ein asrock 870 extreme 3 auf dem der code 00 angezeigt wird. Ich habe schon alles moegliche versucht, von cmos reset bis einzelne komponenten testung, und hoffe nun auf eure hilfe  

MFG


----------



## dragonlort (19. Juli 2013)

Hast du mal im Handbuch geschaut was der Fehler code heißt?


----------



## chyco (19. Juli 2013)

Please check if the CPU is installed correctly and then clear CMOS.. hilft mir aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Juli 2013)

Guck ob die CPU richtig Sitzt. Evtl eine andere ausprobieren (Falls nicht vorhanden Kollegen fragen)
War der PC vorher Übertaktet? Wenn ja kann es sein das sich die CPU verabschiedet hat.
Geht die CPU in einem anderen PC wird das Mainboard einen weg haben.


----------



## chyco (19. Juli 2013)

Keine uebertaktung und nein leider keine moeglichkeit zum cpu wechsel.. ich verstehe nicht, wue die cpu verrutschen sollte, wenn sie schon ueber einem jahr problemlos gesessen hat.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Juli 2013)

Aber Übertaktet war sie mal?!  





> CPU: Amd 960T Phenom II x4 OC @ 3.8GHz on 1.45v



Aber wenn du nichts zum Austauschen hast kann man auch nicht wirklich Testen. Ich tippe auf CPU oder Board.


----------



## der8auer (19. Juli 2013)

00 ist ein Fehler bei der CPU. Kann bedeuten, dass die CPU tot ist.

Nimm mal den RAM raus, Grafikkarte und alle anderen zusätzlichen Geräte vom Mainboard. Nur die CPU soll im Sockel sein. Stromanschlüsse natürlich eingesteckt lassen.

Dann starten. Wenn immer noch 00 gezeigt wird hat entweder das Board oder die CPU einen Schaden.


----------



## chyco (20. Juli 2013)

Hey,  habe mal bischn weiter probiert und alles ausgebaut. Cpu neu aufgrsetzt und es sah schonmal anders aus. Ram drauf und vga nacheinander und nun bin ich bei dem fehler 99. Nachdem dieser angezeigt wird, schaltet sich der pc ab.. beide pci-e slots das selbe problem.  Weis jemand einen rat?


----------



## chyco (20. Juli 2013)

Ich kahm jetzt sogar schon bis zum beruechtigtem pips ^^ der ladebildschirm war da aber dann wieder aus die maus..


----------



## chyco (20. Juli 2013)

Werde mir jetzt noch mal paste kaufen und den luefter montieren. Mal schauen. Bin aber froh fuer jeden hinweiss, danke


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (24. Juli 2013)

Tripple Post? Nutz doch die "edit" Funktion.

Wieso tauscht du das Board nicht einfach um? Klingt als ob das einen knacks hat.


----------



## chyco (26. Juli 2013)

Am ende wars nur n loser anstandshalter und eine zu heisse cpu


----------

